# Newbie W/ A 31-rqs



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Hello all- My wife and I, along with our brood (just added #4 in Feb) purchased a 31RQS this week from Lakeshore RV (John) and all seems good. We will pick her up next week, by meeting them 1/2 way (Somewhere in NY) and then camping right away. Our former rig was a 25' Firean "fireside" TT. Our TV is an 02 Excursion with the V-10. I have been lurking on these boards for sometime, and have picked up some great info to help us decide. We are looking forward to being part of the "Team" (Family?)! Will post pics as soon as we return....
P.S.- we are on Cape Cod, in the Northeast action


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Calvin & Hobbes welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback!!

I hope you love yours as much as I love ours.

Gary

PS....It is more of a Cult!!!!


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Congrats on your new Outback







. You will love it! It looks like you have a good and safe set up. Post often, and if you ever have any questions, dont hesitate to ask! action

Bill


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* action WELCOME CALVIN & HOBBES action 
CONGRATS ON THE NEW TT *


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Calvin&Hobbes to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 31RQS
Glad to have you aboard and post often

Don action


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Glad to have you. action Check out the Niagara Falls Rally! Enjoy!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

you're joining fees are $100 to each and every Outback member.Send it all to me and I PROMISE to disperse it
















Welcome to the family, we are newbies too! have only met one other Outbacker and wife and my first impression was "this is gonna be fun!"

we bought our too from LS and had it delivered 2 states away. Have found minor things, called LS today and they sending a bunch of stuff asap, no questions asked.So far, so good!

keep us posted when you get back! have fun!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Calvin&Hobbes!* action

We're glad you decided to join our extended family! ANd congratulations on the new Outback. That 31RQ-S is a very sweet abode!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

action *welcome aboard* action 
and







*congrats on the new 31rqs*









a bit of advice: make sure your hitch is set up right, we have a member with the same tv and tt that experienced severe sway, most likely from a wrong setup.
i don't mean to scare you, but just looking out for the safety of you and your family.

darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the pending arrive and your first post!!

That 31RQS is one nice trailer. Sure hope my wife doesn't see one at the Fall Rally, or I might be in the market for one as well.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

You're going to love that trailer!!!!!

Enjoy. And post often.

Mark


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

congrats. We too have a brood of 4 young ones, a 31 RQS and an 02 Excursion. Love them all!!!!!! We went with the Hensley arrow hitch and it is worth every penny. Going to the Niagara Falls Rally--you should join the fun! this is our first outback and we love it.


----------

